# yard and garage haunts



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok so I have put on a spooky yard haunt for a few years now. I have pneumatic props as well as many other animated and static ones plus I run a 32 channel light-O-rama system with about 800 watts of sound and a tone of flood lighting. My 2008 video clip is featured on the home page of http://www.myhallowseve.com check it out its cool.

My question is: I was thinking of opening the garage and building a walkthrough this year 2009. It's a two car garage so it wouldn't be the biggest thing in the world but I know I can make is freaky as hell. Could I charge a small fee maybe like $3.00 to the people that would like to take the tour? Is that tacky or do others do this?

Thanks All


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

This whole "To charge or not to charge" discussion comes up at least once a year on here...the general consensus is that its really up to you, but I think most people feel that this is something we do for the enjoyment of the community, as well as our own enjoyment, so charging a required entrance fee can sometimes be tacky. Some people may ask for donations, and even do a canned food donation to enter sort of thing with the proceeds going to charity.

Also, if you start charging to make some sort of money, I think your possibly liability goes up, as it can be seen as a small business and your homeowner's insurance will not cover you completely then, and the city may get a little steamed about it if your zoning is strictly residential.

Just some thoughts...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well said, eanderso13


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

bwolcott,

I do not want to change the direction of this thread but I have been toying with the idea of using light-o-rama in my yard haunt for a few years now it looks like it is just what i need. could you give a little in site on your experience with this product, even if you start a new thread to discuss it. Thank you for any info you can pass this way.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I think that light orama will work out great,


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

fantastic display man


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we've thought about charging but then we come to the conculsion what if people leave saying "i cant believe i payed for that"
even though we;ve never had any complaints lol

we have a donation jar outside just incase people are so inclined to want to offer.

there is this guy in town who does a walk through and he charges 3 small pieces of candy or 1 large. 
cuts down on ncandy cost because he recycles it for the tots that dont go into the walk through and just go to the front door.

the other guy in town charges a 5 dollar donation because his is so big takes up his garage back yard and downstairs of his house. his sign says "help make nextyears bigger and better"...he has a permit from the city that kinda say he's having a block party.
we had the opportunity to go through it and didnt mind paying. it didnt seem tacky to have him ask and it was worth it considering it was scary and fun as hell and after the 3 other good home haunts around here everything pro is 15-40 bucks


----------

